# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Vochtophoping

## elke

ik houd vocht op , wat moet ik innemen ?

----------


## Francesco

wat betekent dat voor jou: vocht op houden? kun je wat beter je probleem omschrijven?

----------


## Agnes574

> ik houd vocht op , wat moet ik innemen ?


Hoi Elke,ik kamp met hetzelfde probleem momenteel!  :EEK!:  
Nu zie ik dat jij dit bericht al een jaar geleden hebt geplaatst,dus is mijn vraag aan jou:ben je er vanaf geraakt? Zo ja:hoe? grtjs Agnes

----------


## Leontien

Hoi Agnes574,

Waar houd jij je vocht vast? Ik hield bij mijn zwangerschap vocht vast in mijn benen, waar ik last van had. Ik weet niet of jij het daar ook hebt, maar met oefeningen kun je het verlichten en je benen zoveel mogelijk hoog houden.

----------


## Agnes574

> Hoi Agnes574,
> 
> Waar houd jij je vocht vast? Ik hield bij mijn zwangerschap vocht vast in mijn benen, waar ik last van had. Ik weet niet of jij het daar ook hebt, maar met oefeningen kun je het verlichten en je benen zoveel mogelijk hoog houden.


bedankt Leontien voor je reactie! Ik ben ondertussen gelukkig al van mijn 'vochtprobleem' af! De oorzaak was te wijten aan een bepaald medicijn;een slaapcorrector,Lerivon of Mianserine genaamd,wat ook wel voorgeschreven wordt als anti-depressiva.
Ik hield letterlijk overal vocht vast:enkels,benen,buik,armen,vingers en gezicht;je had me moeten zien,ik was net een opgeblazen waterballon!!!  :EEK!:  
Ik heb het eerst met een natuurlijk product(kersensteel)geprobeerd,maar daar had ik geen succes mee.  :Frown:  
Ben dan toch maar naar de huisarts geweest en die schreef me 'plaspillen' voor,dat hielp wel...binnen 3 dagen was ik 5 kilo kwijt;dat is een halve emmer water!!!  :Smile:  Zo was het probleem dus van de baan;ik was namelijk in 2 weken tijd zo enorm opgeblazen en daardoor ook 5 kilo aangekomen...nu weet ik dus hoe dat kwam !!! MAAR LET WEL :Stick Out Tongue: laspillen mag je niet zomaar nemen en ook niet langer dan een paar dagen,je lichaam bestaat namelijk voor het grootste gedeelte uit vocht en heeft dat ook nodig:als je langer dan voorgeschreven plaspillen of vochtafdrijvers gebruikt wordt het vochtpercentage in je lichaam te laag en dat is ZEKER NIET goed!!!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
Tip:als je vocht ophoudt en je neemt medicatie voor eender welk probleem,lees dan in de bijsluiter goed de bijwerkingen na,vaak kun je daar de oorzaak van je probleem al vinden
Tip:expirimenteer niet teveel zelf met allerhande middeltjes;als je klachten na 1à2 weken onveranderd blijven,raadpleeg dan een arts,want soms kunnen onschuldige klachten een symptoom zijn van iets (vrij) serieus!!
Als je bijvoorbeeld heel regelmatig last hebt van nachtzweten,en dan bedoel ik 'drijfnat' wakker worden,meld dit dan zeker aan je arts,want dat kan één van de symptomen zijn van serieuze ziektes!!! Ik heb dit zelf meegemaakt en ben dan ook voor het zekerste onderzocht geweest;gelukkig kwam het bij mij enkel door medicijngebruik...maar ik ben tenminste gerustgesteld nu!!
Leontien heeft inderdaad groot gelijk mocht je vochtophoping in je benen hebben,of gewoon vermoeide,zware of gezwollen benen door te lang staan bijvoorbeeld...oefeningen(fietsen in de lucht bijv,of optrekken en strekken)en beentjes lekker omhoog op een dik kussen leggen,kan enorm veel deugd doen!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  nogmaals merci Leontien,groetjes Agnes  :Smile:

----------


## liek

Hallo,ik ben net lid hiervan geworden,maar ik kamp ook met vochtproblemen.
Ik slik al jaren Seroxat en ben daardoor ook 20 kg aangelomen. Maar nu voel ik me zo opgeblazen,met name ook mijn buik.
Gisteren zag ik dat de kousen echt in me benen stonden,terwijl ze niet strak zitten.
Hoe is het met jou verder afgelopen?

Groetjes Liek

----------


## Agnes574

hoi Liek,
ik gebruik al jaren sipralexa....heb ook seroxat geprobeerd,maar kwam daar enorm van aan! vraag anders eens aan je arts of sipralexa niet dezelfde resultaten voor jou oplevert als die seroxat? Misschien gaan er dan gelijk wat kilo's af? ik heb laatst ook met overdreven opgeblazen gevoel gezeten;paar maanden terug ervoor naar dokter geweest en die gaf me plaspillen,dat deed bij mij wonderen! maar,aantal maanden verder heb ik mijn voeding volledig aangepast;grof granen brood,weinig vet,veel fruit en groenten...maar vooral bijna geen 'bruisdranken' meer drinken;zoals cola,schweppes etc...vooral water en 2 of 3 glazen lichtbruisende frisdrank en ik ben van mijn opgeblazen gevoel af! JIPPIE! koffie drijft ook vocht af..ik drink dat nog maar sinds kort,1 kopje s'morgens,maar helpt! Wel véél drinken hoor,dan drijf je meer vocht af,en eens naar je dokter gaan om je bloed te laten testen kan ook geen kwaad...bepaalde organen zorgen voor de vochtafvoer en ze kunnen in je bloed zien of er daar iets scheelt! Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan,anders stuur je me maar je vragen!
grtjs Ag X

----------


## liek

Hoi Agnes.

Jij schreef dat je ook Seroxat had gehad en er van aankwam. Is dat er bij jou afgegaan nadat je er mee gestopt was? Ikzelf eet gezond,grof volkoren brood en iedere dag groente en fruit. Ook de hoeveelheden zijn niet veel,dus daar let het niet aan.
Dus koffie is ook vochtafdrijvend? Dat drink ik best veel een kop of 6 zeker per dag.
Onze huisarts is nu op vakantie tot begin okt,denk dat ik toch eens er na toe ga en vraag om een bloedonderzoek.

Bedankt voor je antwoord.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Liek,
ja ,nadat ik met seroxat gestopt was en toch hetzelfde eetpatroon aanhield,viel ik zomaar 7 kilo af;het michelin-popke liep leeg zei ik altijd  :Smile: 
Teveel koffie of afdrijvende middelen is wel echt niet goed hoor.....juist héél veel vocht(liefst water)drinken...als je veel koffie drinkt gaat je lichaam zeggen;ojee,we gaan een reserve vocht vasthouden!! Juist meer drinken om meer vocht te verliezen is de boodschap!!
Succes bij de dokter..gaan hoor!!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Maria1612

Hoi,ff een vraag,me moeder 60 jaar is van de week 5kg aangekomen,haar armen,benen gezicht buik borsten waren allemaal opgezet,ze leek wel zo michelleinvrouwtje,de huisarts heeft haar voor 7 dagen plas pillen gegeven,maar die deden niets,afgelopen maandag ben ik mee gegaan en gevraagt om een bloedonderzoek,om uit te sluiten of het een lekkende hartklep,of iets met haar bloedvaten waren,ze kreeg andere plaspillen mee,butamine 5mg,uit het bloedonderzoek,hoe kan het ook anders niets uit,ze hoef niet terug te komen,maar ik maak me wel zorgen om haar,wie kan er helpen?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Als bloedonderzoek heeft uitgewezen dat er niets aan de hand was, dan kan het ook zijn dat haar lichaam, zonder aanwijsbare oorzaak het vocht vasthoudt. Wat ik me wel afvraag is, of haar bloeddruk wel gecontroleerd is?? Ook een hoge bloeddruk zorgt ervoor dat er vocht vast gehouden kan worden. Mocht ook haar bloeddruk goed zijn, dan is het nu gewoon haar lichaam eigen om vocht vast te houden. Vocht vasthouden betekent overigens niet altijd dat er iets "mis" is in het lichaam.
Laat je moeder in ieder geval matig met zout om gaan, en als ze er toe in staat is, voldoende te doen aan lichaamsbeweging. Dit stimuleert namelijk de doorbloeding en de spierfunctie waardoor het vocht kan verminderen. Met de plasmiddelen erbij is er al een goed begin gemaakt. Bij oedeem worden bijna altijd plasmiddelen gebruikt. Door plasmiddelen scheiden de nieren meer zout uit, dat vocht met zich meetrekt en via de urine afvoert. Hierdoor slinkt het oedeem en dikke enkels,voeten etcetra, verdwijnen. 
Overigens, nog ff een vraagje.....Hebben ze bij jou moeder puur en alleen uit het bloedonderzoek gehaald dat ze geen lekkende hartklep heeft??? En die plasmiddel wat ze heeft gekregen is dat Butamine of Bumetanide??


liefs
Déylanna

----------


## katje45

> Hoi,ff een vraag,me moeder 60 jaar is van de week 5kg aangekomen,haar armen,benen gezicht buik borsten waren allemaal opgezet,ze leek wel zo michelleinvrouwtje,de huisarts heeft haar voor 7 dagen plas pillen gegeven,maar die deden niets,afgelopen maandag ben ik mee gegaan en gevraagt om een bloedonderzoek,om uit te sluiten of het een lekkende hartklep,of iets met haar bloedvaten waren,ze kreeg andere plaspillen mee,butamine 5mg,uit het bloedonderzoek,hoe kan het ook anders niets uit,ze hoef niet terug te komen,maar ik maak me wel zorgen om haar,wie kan er helpen?


Hallo,

Neem aan dat je Bumetanide 5 mg tabletten bedoelt? Dit zijn zware plas tabletten. Dus ik vind het wel raar dat ze niet terug hoeft te komen. Ik zou toch meer duidelijkheid eisen van haar arts.
Ze kan het door verschillende aandoeningen hebben gehad.
Ik zou zeggen ga terug naar haar huisarts.

----------

